# Chest pain



## TAV (5 Apr 2020)

Hi has anybody ever had a chest pain like missing a beat I've just got back into cycling after a few months I did a week of cycling 35 miles a day for about a week. Anyway I was cycling up a long climb in Wales at the top it flattened out Then there was a small climb I got out of the saddle and started to work hard when all of a sudden my heard missed a beat I slowed down straight away and it went. The following week it happened again on the same climb
I took a week of and on Sat I went out nice and slow there was a little limb got out of the saddle and it happened again when I stop it goes away straight away


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2020)

Any chest pains should not be ignored


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2020)

You really have to get that checked. If you can, get an appointment with your GP.


----------



## Rocky (5 Apr 2020)

See your GP as others have advised. Make an appointment asap.


----------



## TAV (5 Apr 2020)

I'm 48 and my father and grandfather died with heart issues so I went to the hospital yesterday they did a ECG and blood everything came back ok. They are going to send me to a specialist who will put me on a treadmill to see what happens when my heart rate is raised.


----------



## TAV (5 Apr 2020)

It's only happened when I go hard we'll I wouldn't even call it hard.


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2020)

TAV said:


> I'm 48 and my father and grandfather died with heart issues so I went to the hospital yesterday they did a ECG and blood everything came back ok. They are going to send me to a specialist who will put me on a treadmill to see what happens when my heart rate is raised.


Stay off the bike until the specialist has said it’s ok


----------



## TAV (5 Apr 2020)

Only reason I'm putting it on here is to see if anybody else has ever had this problem.


----------



## Slick (5 Apr 2020)

TAV said:


> I'm 48 and my father and grandfather died with heart issues so I went to the hospital yesterday they did a ECG and blood everything came back ok. They are going to send me to a specialist who will put me on a treadmill to see what happens when my heart rate is raised.


Lots of different possibilities but staying off the bike for a bit is as good as advice as you will get on here.


----------



## TAV (5 Apr 2020)

Yeah the doctor said no more exercise until I've had the check in a couple of weeks .


----------



## Slick (5 Apr 2020)

TAV said:


> Yeah the doctor said no more exercise until I've had the check in a couple of weeks .


That's good. I went through the same thing and it turned out to be muscle damage much like back pain but obviously it can be anything.


----------



## MartinQ (5 Apr 2020)

I have a lot of ectopic beats when I get lung clots, but there are lots of reasons for getting them. Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## TAV (5 Apr 2020)

Muscle damage I've been training since I was 14 running rugby now cycling since 2008 I hope it's not scaring I've never had it before from bringing my pulse up it's strange I hope I don't have to give up cycling.


----------



## Slick (5 Apr 2020)

TAV said:


> Muscle damage I've been training since I was 14 running rugby now cycling since 2008 I hope it's not scaring I've never had it before from bringing my pulse up it's strange I hope I don't have to give up cycling.


Try and chill until you see the professionals.


----------



## TAV (5 Apr 2020)

Ok your right cheers.


----------



## Globalti (5 Apr 2020)

GtiJunior had exactly the same, a fast fluttering heart beat at exactly the same place on the same ride. ECGs and tests showed nothing to worry about and he continued his life unchanged. Our cycling buddy is a physician and he showed GtiJ how to perform a carotid synapse massage, which settled his heart down straight away.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

TAV said:


> Only reason I'm putting it on here is to see if anybody else has ever had this problem.


We can't say, because we don't yet know what, if anything, is medically wrong with you.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2020)

MartinQ said:


> I have a lot of ectopic beats when I get lung clots, but there are lots of reasons for getting them. Good luck getting it sorted.


Ditto.

I had them very badly (for hours or sometimes _days_ at a time and severe enough to be scary) for more than a year after my clots. They gradually diminished but I can still cause them now (8 years on) by riding too hard without warming up, or by going to above about 95% of maximal effort.


----------



## HMS_Dave (6 Apr 2020)

When i was back at 27 stone i had this which is one of the reasons id had enough of being the way i was. I didn't have pain but a sinking feeling and a pronounced slow down of beats could be felt but then a quick recovery. My heart was ok, but blood pressure when you're unfit and in my case very fat can rapidly fluctuate and can cause heart flutters or palpitations https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/heart-palpitations/

But please get this checked out by as a matter of urgency as there are a number of factors that could be at play...


----------



## Globalti (6 Apr 2020)

I used to get palpitations a lot as a teenager, probably because I drank so much coffee. I don't now as an ageing teenager.


----------



## AuroraSaab (11 Apr 2020)

Hi. I've only just seen this, so sorry for the late reply. I could write a book on skipped beats as I suffered with them massively after I had an operation about 15 years ago. At times I would get them constantly and for years I had them on and off for days at a time. They caused me huge anxiety and panic attacks (which can make them worse).

The good news is they are often benign, though obviously alarming. But as others have said the most important thing is to get them checked out asap. Heart arrhythmias are usually easily identifiable on ECG machines and once you've done the stress test they will know what's going on with you and how to proceed. A 24hr holter monitor would be helpful as it would record any that you were not aware of - most people will get a few during the day. Even in my case, where I was having thousands a day, if they are benign the most likely route will be to simply ignore them (not easy) or go on beta blockers.

Without sounding alarming, I am sure your gp will have mentioned that you need to be concerned if you start suffering from dizziness or blackouts, shortness of breath, chest pain. I've had a few trips to A and E when my heart has been racing and beating erratically. It's always calmed down on it's own but it's always better to be safe than sorry. Best wishes.

Edit: I would avoid caffeine and alcohol until your appointment as many people find these trigger palpitations. I only drink decaf now, though in my case it was as if my heart had got massively oversensitised and loads of things could set them off, including cold weather, hot baths, overeating, anxiety.


----------

